# Duck weed *dun-dun-dun-duuunnnn*



## ThatFishKid (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey everyone. First off, I'm back finally. I had been finnishing up eagle scout rank over the last couple months and as a result a lot of meetings and other fish related parts of my life fell through the cracks.
That being said, I have some damage controll to do. The main issue is: Duckweed. Since i have increased my lighting in my planted tank I have been smothered with duckweed! If i slack off for a weekend on netting it out then th light is totally blocked out!

I'm wondering if anyone here has any effective ways to keep duckweed in check...or better yet eliminate it. Maybe a miracle fish that eats duckweed?

My tank is 30 gallons with a eco-complete bed of 2 or 3 inches covered in 1 inch of sand. fish currently in there are 4 emerald brochis, 1 banjo cat, 1 spotted climbing perch, 1 rubberlip pleco, 1 hillstream (butterfly) loach (unsure of exact species), and one opaline gourami. 
plants are green cabomba, moneywort, java moss, riccia, water sprite, 2 smaller sword plands of different species, curlicue valisnaria, onion plants, and a "bannana plant".

any sort of help whatsoever would begreatly appreciated.
:fish: :-(


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

When I had a duckweed overload I just skimmed the surface with a fine fish net. It's hard to get it all, but at least it won't drown out your other plant's light.


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah, the best way to get rid of it is just to manually remove it. I would start skimming the surface with a net daily....eventually you'll get it all.


----------



## skason (Jan 8, 2009)

My comets eat duckweed, but I wouldn't suggest investing in them just to control duckweed.


----------



## Leeny (Apr 12, 2009)

I had duckweed, and I just kept pulling it out until it was gone.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Lots of people like and want duckweed, so stuffing a baggie full of it and mailing it to someone every month would make you lots of friends.


----------



## Phish (Apr 21, 2009)

I'll pay for shipping and handleing if you send me some!


----------

